# ما هى وظيفة مهندس انتاج !!! ممكن اعرف !!!!



## على الشاعر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ممكن لو سمحتم

1- اعرف وظيفة مهندس الانتاج بالضبط فى مصنع مثلا انتاج قطع غيار سيارات !
بالتفصيل الممل ,,,,
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

2- اى البرامج الهندسية ممكن يطبقها فى المصنع لرفع ابعاد اى منتج جديد فى التصنيع! ممكن غير الاتوكاد !!

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وايضا ممكن رفع مقايسه تتضمن حساب ثمن الخام واجور عمال وخلافة لمعرفة سعر بيع منتج معين !

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واخيرا شكرا لكم ,,,,​


----------



## على الشاعر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

22 مشاهده للموضوع ولا احد يجاوبنى !!!!
فيه ايه يا بشمهندسين افيدونى يرحمكم الله .


----------



## Yaser Alewe (19 ديسمبر 2009)

وظيفة مهندس الإنتاج كبيرة وشرحها يطول ولكن باختصار:
مهمته هي تنظيم عمليات الإنتاج وسير المنتج وحل مشاكل التصنيع بدراسته للمشاكل الموجودة في خط الإنتاج
وذلك باستخدام برامج مثل SolidWorks للتصميم و Abaqus للتحليل.


----------



## eng.asa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جربوب خاص بهندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي


----------



## Eng:Salem (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مهندس الأنتاج هو الذي يسير العمل بخطوات متبعة علي سبيل المثال مهندسوا الكهرباء تخصص تشغيل في محطات الأنتاج (التوليد) سواء غازية أو بخارية أو غيرها من أنواع المحطات هم جنود الكهرباء الذين يسيروا العمل بتتبع العمل من خلال الشاشات و هم الذين يشغلون الوحدات و إيقافها و هم الذين معرضين للخطورة .
المهم أن مهندس الأنتاج هو الشخص الرئيسي في اي مكان بختصار شديد .
السلام عليكم


----------



## سدراالمنتهى (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس الانتاج هو الشخص المشرف على العمليات الانتاجية بشتى المجالات عن طريقه يمكن الحصول على افضل نوعية انتاج وايضا باقل الكلف.حيث يكون المنظم الاول و الاخير .
ممكن استخدام solid worksللتصميم وهناك انواع كثيرة من ادوات القياس.


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله قريبا سوف اشرح لكم وظيفه مهندس الانتاج نظرا لكثره السوءال عن وظيفته وحيره البعض


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 يناير 2010)

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


*هندسة الإنتاج* هو العلم المعني بأساليب التصميم و التخطيط و التصنيع و التجميع و الاختبار و التطوير لأجزاء المنتجات و تقنياتها و المنظومات الصناعية المختلفة.
و يعطى هذا التخصص الهندسي مسميات عدة كهندسة الدقة كما في اليابان و هندسة التصنيع أو الهندسة الصناعية في الولايات المتحدة.
تعتبر الهندسة الإنتاجية الركيزة الأساسية في أي تقدم ورخاء حضاري وصناعي في المجتمع، فتقوم على أساسه صروح الصناعة مثل الصناعات الأساسية كصناعة الحديد والصلب، والصناعات التحويلية كصناعة آلات الورش، والصناعات الهندسية كصناعة المركبات، والصناعات المغذية كصناعة المحركات، والصناعات الاستهلاكية كصناعة الثلاجات، والصناعات الدقيقة كصناعة الساعات، وغيرها من الصناعات ذات التحدى الكبير والتي لا يستغنى عنها المجتمع.
*
 مراحل الإنتاج*
 

التصميم
التخطيط و الإدارة
التصنيع
التجميع
ضبط الجودة
*مجالات هندسة الإنتاج*
 

التشكيل
التشغيل
اللحام
القياسات
الجودة
التكاليف الهندسية
نظم و إدارة الإنتاج


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 يناير 2010)

*مجالات العمل*​
*يهدف القسم إلى تخريج مهندس يستطيع الإسهام في مجالات:*
 

تصميم وتصنيع المنتجات.
تصميم خطوط الإنتاج ومتابعتها وتخطيط العمليات.
دراسات الجدوى.
القيام بأعمال الفحوص والاختبارات والقياسات.
تنفيذ و متابعة المشروعات الهندسية.
تطبيق نظام الجودة المختلفة في المؤسسات والهيئات.


----------



## أمين بكري (13 يناير 2010)

ببساطه مهندس الانتاج 
يفكر
يخطط
يصمم
ينتج


----------



## Eng.khairy (16 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور علي كل المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## ود الشبيلية (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس القرن (13 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكر وتقدير الى كل من يساهم فى نفع الأخرين ولادارة المنتدى والقائمين عليه على هذا المستوى العالى فى الافادة


----------



## المختار الأبيض (2 يناير 2012)

* مجهود رائع .. قدمتم معلومات قيمة عن هندسة الإنتاج و عن مهندس الإنتاج .. أتمنى لكم التوفيق و مزيداً من التألق و الإبداع ..*


----------



## mohamed frg marwan (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تمام


----------



## قيس عبدالرازق (18 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مهمة مهندس الانتاج هو متابعة خطوط الإنتاج ومتابعة حركة القطع المنتجة والسعي في حل مشاكل الإنتاج دون توقف الماكينة أوالإنتاج وأنصحك بإستخدام برنامج الكاتيا (catia v5 )


----------



## شرشر الجديد (18 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t361284.html

السوليدورك مهم جدااااا حساب اوزان افرادات الصاج تحليل اجهاد رسم ثلاثي و ثنائي الابعاد بسهولة جدااااااا عمل انيميشن للمنتج تجميع المنتج ومعرفة الاخطاء قبل التصنيع وغير ذلك بكثير لذا انصح كل مهندس ميكا نيكا ان يتعلمة وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (21 مارس 2013)

مهندس الانتاج الكل فى الكل


----------

